# WTB: CHAdeMO Adapter (for U.S.) -- Or Potential Swap?



## tps5352 (Nov 1, 2019)

As it turns out, I was able to purchase a good CHAdeMO adapter--with original box and in excellent shape--for significantly less than the new price on Tesla.com. So I *no longer need to buy or swap* for a CHAdeMO adapter.

Seriously debating the need for one of these, but better safe than sorry. I am hoping someone who is not trying to put their kid through private school has a *CHAdeMO adapter* in good (little-used) shape that they no longer need. If it still has its Tesla box, that would be nice. I could probably pick it up in person, cash in hand, in the general Sacramento-San Francisco-Stockton, California areas. Or for greater distances there is PayPal and shipping. Price? Let's discuss (in PMs). But it would depend on condition, I guess. Also, the age and whether it will work for all three Models (S, X, and 3). If you've been thinking of freeing up some space in your frunk while pocketing some cash, please let me know.

Had a new idea: Would anyone swap a good-condition CHAdeMO adapter for a brand new *Tesla Corded Mobile Connector* (arguably much more useful to most drivers)? I'll put a new ad in the "For Sale" area with more details about the Corded Mobile Connector.


----------

